# DC/MD/VA area?



## STUD (Mar 5, 2011)

Greetings. I have a 1 1/2 yr old male APBT/Amercian Bulldog mix that needs a good home. My oldest male and yougest male attacked him. I was able to stop it before it got out of hand. However, one of my neighbors (don't know for sure which one) called Animal Control prior to this happening saying I fight my dogs and they're in a small confined area. The Animal Control Officer checked my dogs and my yard and called his supervisor on the radio right then and there telling him nothing was wrong with the dogs or the space they're kept in. This time they actually did get into it and I saw one of my neighbors in the window, so you can imagine the concern. If this had've happened the day before he came I would've been in trouble.

No one came out after the incident however, I can't have this going on. It's not good for the dogs nor me. I'm in the military and situations like these are hard to explain/get out of if I don't correct it in advance, but more importantly the dog doesn't deserve it. I need to find him a home where he can enjoy himself as he's a very happy dog and loves everyone.

Shelters here will put him down, so I don't want to take him there and I can't isolate my dogs from each other forever. Any help is greatly appreciated. Not sure if my PMs work, but if not you can email me at [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

STUD said:


> Greetings. I have a 1 1/2 yr old male APBT/Amercian Bulldog mix that needs a good home. My oldest male and yougest male attacked him. I was able to stop it before it got out of hand. However, one of my neighbors (don't know for sure which one) called Animal Control prior to this happening saying I fight my dogs and they're in a small confined area. The Animal Control Officer checked my dogs and my yard and called his supervisor on the radio right then and there telling him nothing was wrong with the dogs or the space they're kept in. This time they actually did get into it and I saw one of my neighbors in the window, so you can imagine the concern. If this had've happened the day before he came I would've been in trouble.
> 
> No one came out after the incident however, I can't have this going on. It's not good for the dogs nor me. I'm in the military and situations like these are hard to explain/get out of if I don't correct it in advance, but more importantly the dog doesn't deserve it. I need to find him a home where he can enjoy himself as he's a very happy dog and loves everyone.
> 
> Shelters here will put him down, so I don't want to take him there and I can't isolate my dogs from each other forever. Any help is greatly appreciated. Not sure if my PMs work, but if not you can email me at [email protected]. Thanks in advance.


If you could post up a picture of him I am going to move this to the Adopt-a-Bulls area. Good luck.


----------



## STUD (Mar 5, 2011)

I'll get some pix of him. Thanks.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Also, there are many many people who take turns crating and rotating their dogs. I know its not ideal, but you would be able to know all dogs are cared for until you find a home for one of them. Also, the 2 other dogs who get along, may one day not get along, and this could be useful then too. or have separate rooms in your house with gates they can not get though while your trying to re-home also works in the interim.

Pit Bull Rescue Central


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I crate and rotate and I love it. dogs appreciate it too


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

Crate and rotate is our way of life!!


----------

